

Less is more: You’re about to receive less email from LinkedIn - fintler
http://blog.linkedin.com/2015/07/27/less-email-from-linkedin/

======
paublyrne
My first email account was probably around 1995. New email from anyone or
anything was exciting in 1995.

Now I rarely look at my inbox unless Google notify me something important or
real has come in.

How things change.

